# Applesauce?



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey just wondering? 
Would applesauce be okay to feed Hedgie? I read the fruit and veggie list as well as the canned foods. 
Was just wondering. As well. Canned corn?


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

No canned corn, it will have preservatives and seasoning.......I would feed baby food applesauce, but not regular applesauce.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Regular unsweetened applesauce is perfectly fine, just look for a brand with no added sugars or preservatives. My hedgehogs love Motts brand All Natural chunky applesauce.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

All right well what I have is the President's Choice, Unsweetened Apple-Mango.

Per 1 container (100 mL) 
%DV
Calories 50 Cal	
Fat 0 g 0
Saturates 0 g	
Trans 0 g	
Saturates + Trans 0
Cholesterol 0 mg	
Sodium  20 mg 1
Carbohydrate 12 g 4
Fibre 2 g 8
Sugars 10 g	
Protein 0.2 g	
Vitamin A 0
Vitamin C 30
Calcium 0
Iron 0

Key
%DV = % Daily Value
PV = Prepared Value
%PDV = % Prepared Daily Value

Is this possibly safe or should I get some tailored specifically to babies?


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

What are the actual ingredients?


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Organic apples, organic cinnamon, ascorbic acid.

I'm guessing it's not okay because it's ascorbic acid huh?


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

ascorbic acid is just vitamin c it should be ok, im intrigued as to how it could be apple-mango with no mango in it.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

dorasdaddy said:


> ascorbic acid is just vitamin c it should be ok, im intrigued as to how it could be apple-mango with no mango in it.


 Interesting, yes?

If it's just apples, cinnamon and ascorbic acid, it's fine.

I'm not keen on mango for hedgehogs just because I also keep rats. Male rats can't have mango because of the d-limonene in the skin. It causes cancer. Since there aren't any studies being done on hedgehogs, I err on the side of caution with things like this. Of course, YMMV.


----------

